# Med part 1 & 2



## Handsome_devil (12 Feb 2018)

What's involved specifically? what do they do?


----------



## mariomike (12 Feb 2018)

Handsome_devil said:
			
		

> What's involved specifically? what do they do?



Part 1 medical  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/123372.0

Medical part 2 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121058.0


----------



## Deleted member 89807 (3 Aug 2018)

Hey guys, I know this question has probably been answered before but I am having no.luck using the search feature. 

After enrollment, how often is a medical done during your career? And is it the same medical?

Thanks


----------



## kratz (3 Aug 2018)

The simple answer is:

After enrollment, your part I and part II medicals are;
- once every 5 years until age 40, then
- once every 2 years over age 40.


----------

